# Homemade Kreg jig. Help



## rojoomlla (Nov 19, 2014)

Homemade Kreg jig. Help


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Basri.

Not sure what you want. Plans for a home made jig or sorting out why your jig does not work????


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Basri.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

As with so many things, Matthias at Woodgears has an answer:
Drilling pocket holes


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought one at Harbor Freight that is all metal and really works good with coupons for $29. that is easy to use and is well built. AND it includes the drill bit,which costs $17.00 at WoodCraft. You can also get the visegrip type clamps there for $4-$5 too, it doesn't include a clamp.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Woodworking project DIY Kreg jig*

This is a big homemade project.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVdGE-y6O5U


This is simpler.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xvh-OYerjw


----------



## rojoomlla (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you all. success


----------

